# Comfortis works like a charm



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

As everyone knows we live in the sunshine state where we have two seasons: hot and hotter. So it is flea season year round for the most part. Anyway, we recently had a stray cat start hanging around in the front of the property and now we have some fleas in our yard. We have had the yard treated and our carpets treated and cleaned, but Sassy still ended up with a couple of fleas. Can you imagine looking for a flea in a full coat? :smpullhair: Yep, you guessed it.....like looking for a needle in a haystack. :smstarz: So after reading the thread someone posted the other day about flea control Dr. Jaimie responded about the new once a month pill, Comfortis. Thank you Dr. Jaimie! :rockon: I immediately went to the vet and purchased one pill. I wanted to make sure Sassy was not going to have a reaction to the med before I purchased a whole box. I came home and gave it to her (with a full meal). I did this to try and prevent any nausea as vomiting is the one side effect in the case studies. Abra-ca-dabra.......worked like a charm. She hasn't scratched since and the only flea I found was one DEAD flea when I groomed her last night. When it comes to fleas....DEAD is a good thing. :chili: I am so happy that Eli Lilly finally came out with a pill for those of us who did not feel safe with topicals. Thanks again Dr. Jaimie for the heads up on the new med. So far Sassy has not shown any symptoms and no more fleas. The Comfortis along with her Sentinel should nip the Florida fleas.

For anyone who is interested......the cost in our area was: single pill was $13 and a box of 6 is $73.68

****I groomed Sassy the morning of the 9th.....bought the pill later around lunch time and gave it to her. So I didn't groom her again until last night, the 10th. There was no evidence of fleas on her, only the one dead one. So that is how quickly this product worked. The info with the pill says it begins working within about half an hour and I believe it. :chili: 


*There ain't no bugs on me, there ain't no bugs on me, there may be bugs on some of your mugs, but there ain't NO BUGS on ME! ~Sassy*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, I cringe to think of our Sassy girl with a nasty flea on her!! (But I love the commercial - there ain't no bugs on me!)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay im glad it worked so well...i wish paxton weighed 5 lbs so i can use it on her but i plan to use it on the others...we r waiting on some samples from the lilly rep. i just love that i can bathe and not have to worry about washing it off.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> yay im glad it worked so well...i wish paxton weighed 5 lbs so i can use it on her but i plan to use it on the others...we r waiting on some samples from the lilly rep. i just love that i can bathe and not have to worry about washing it off.[/B]



Me too Jaimie, and we don't have to worry about it being rubbed off or worse yet....a hot spot developing.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for the review on the comfortis. I can't wait to talk to my vet about it. I called them today, and by the time they answered I forgot what I was gonna ask!!! :wacko1: :wacko1: LOL I told them I would call back if I remembered, but didn't till just now when I saw this thread. I am losing it!!! :smhelp: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh that commercial is my absolute favorite commercial ever. That little puppy is soooooooooooo cute!! :wub: :wub: I miss that commercial in the winter. 

I'm glad that it worked well for Sassy!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes it is a great commercial but its not for this product LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Oh that commercial is my absolute favorite commercial ever. That little puppy is soooooooooooo cute!! :wub: :wub: I miss that commercial in the winter.
> 
> I'm glad that it worked well for Sassy!![/B]





> yes it is a great commercial but its not for this product LOL[/B]


I was gonna say that Jaimie but I could not remember what it was advertising.....Advantix? 
The little puppy is so cute you can't help but watch him and sing the lyrics. I always sing along and add "Sassy" instead of "me" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes that is the advantix pup..he is a cutie and they always have a catchy tune..i wonder if lily is going to have a cute ad


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Fleas are something we've never had a problem with............probably because it's too flippin' cold for them to live here! Glad Sassy is flea free!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> yes it is a great commercial but its not for this product LOL[/B]



Oh I know it isn't the same product, lol!! I just had to comment on the last line in the first post because I just love that commercial.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Yay! Im glad your darling Sassy is now bug free!!! I cringe when I think of her scratching in that adorable coat! When Dakota's coat was long & she scratched in front of me, I just about threw a fit for her to stop!!! LOL

Does the product only work for fleas? I am using Advantix topical on the pups but I HATE how it leaves a horrible mess on their coats, it never dries and it leaves them all greasy & bleck! - I even think it has caused Dakota to stain in the area, but I could be imagining that ....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Oh Yay! Im glad your darling Sassy is now bug free!!! I cringe when I think of her scratching in that adorable coat! When Dakota's coat was long & she scratched in front of me, I just about threw a fit for her to stop!!! LOL
> 
> Does the product only work for fleas? I am using Advantix topical on the pups but I HATE how it leaves a horrible mess on their coats, it never dries and it leaves them all greasy & bleck! - I even think it has caused Dakota to stain in the area, but I could be imagining that ....[/B]


Yes Comfortis is a flea pill.....Sassy takes Sentinel for the heartworms and other intestinal parasites.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> Oh Yay! Im glad your darling Sassy is now bug free!!! I cringe when I think of her scratching in that adorable coat! When Dakota's coat was long & she scratched in front of me, I just about threw a fit for her to stop!!! LOL
> 
> Does the product only work for fleas? I am using Advantix topical on the pups but I HATE how it leaves a horrible mess on their coats, it never dries and it leaves them all greasy & bleck! - I even think it has caused Dakota to stain in the area, but I could be imagining that ....[/B]


I use the same thing Jacqui and I noticed the greasy area too! I hate it! Thing is I don't remember it being this bad last month :blink: Unfortunately Australia seems to be behind when it comes to most animal/vet stuff - heres to using comfortis in 10 years YIPEEE! Although I did see that Petzlife spray in an Australian magazine :w00t:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562833
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL you got that right Kylie!! We might see this product in a few years ..... if we're lucky!! I saw that ad for PetzLife too - I already ordered months ago from the states ... typical! ....ho hum ....


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Im so glad sassy has no more fleas  I wish my kids were over 5 pounds I think this product sounds wonderful~


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I talked about this in another thread a couple of days ago, but wanted to ask here since this one is more active. When I took Bailey to the vet the other day, I asked him about Comfortis and he said that his practice probably won't sell it. He said he's scared because the manufacturer says to monitor liver levels monthly for the first 6 months that a dog is on it. He said, to him, that is kinda scary. Dr. Jaime - do you know anything about this? He said maybe in a couple of years when there is a history, he might consider it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

never heard of n e thing about it effecting the liver. i have spoke extensively to the reps about it and i have looked on the vet forum and they r all excited about it and how safe it is. the only new product im aware that u have to watch liver is slentrol for weight loss


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

That sounds great! I admit, I have been really bad about flea prevention stuff. We use Sentinel and maybe Frontline every 4-5 months or so because I really just forget to put it on him. So, maybe we should try Comfortis next time we go to the vet. Thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We are still loving it! 


There ain't no bugs on me! ~Sassy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie was at the vet yesterday for a checkup and titer testing. My vet also recommended Comfortis. He hasn't seen any adverse reactions to it yet. Bogie is on Sennitel, and so far no fleas, so unless I see some fleas, we stay with just the Sennitel. I am trying to avoid any meds including vaccinations wherever possible.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> never heard of n e thing about it effecting the liver. i have spoke extensively to the reps about it and i have looked on the vet forum and they r all excited about it and how safe it is. the only new product im aware that u have to watch liver is slentrol for weight loss[/B]


Jaimie this new pill is for pups over 5lbs? What about dogs that are under that weight...?


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone considering Comfortis please read this http://www.comfortis4dogs.com/comfortis-pr...info-sheet.aspx. Always good to be information.

Also has anyone ever ordered anything from entirelypets.com? They have it for 60.99 for 6 months. But I am sometimes afraid to order meds online.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay, I have read and re-read and re-re-read comfortis4dogs.com including the PDF information sheet, and I cannot find anything about comfortis being for ONLY dogs over 5 pounds. I see the chart that lists the dosing schedule for 5-10 lb dogs, but the sheet doesn't specifically exclude dogs under 5. Normally a med will list a minimum weight if there is one! It only says that it is for dogs 14 weeks and older. So, can it be used for say, a four pounder?? My vet knows NOTHING about comfortis, or I would ask him.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I wish I could find this product in our area!!! But sadly, it is sold No where!!!!! Darn...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I wish I could find this product in our area!!! But sadly, it is sold No where!!!!! Darn...[/B]



Pat I will call my vet's office and speak with him. The gal I spoke with the other day was just one of the front counter girls.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> Okay, I have read and re-read and re-re-read comfortis4dogs.com including the PDF information sheet, and I cannot find anything about comfortis being for ONLY dogs over 5 pounds. I see the chart that lists the dosing schedule for 5-10 lb dogs, but the sheet doesn't specifically exclude dogs under 5. Normally a med will list a minimum weight if there is one! It only says that it is for dogs 14 weeks and older. So, can it be used for say, a four pounder?? My vet knows NOTHING about comfortis, or I would ask him.[/B]



Both Annie and Sophie are on Comfortis. When I first asked the vet about putting them both on it he said no for Annie since she was a few ozs. under 5 lbs. Last visit she was 5 lbs 6 ozs and he said it was okay for her to take it. They each had their monthly dose about a week ago and no side effects, etc. I don't have any pamplets on it though. It's rather pricey so I buy it by the pill. I bought three months worth, but they do sell single doses - at least my vet does. They are each on different doses, too. Sophie is a porker being 10 lbs. Oh, and it's not just the dosage that is different for my two - Annie's pill is smaller than Sophie's. My vet also advised to give it on a full stomach because it would work better that way.

I am so happy I don't have to deal with the topical - in fact I stopped using it because Annie is constantly all over Sophie, licking, playing biting, rubbing on. It's so cute.


----------



## gmylius (Jun 22, 2008)

I just had to post a reply about the wonderful success Comfortis has been to us. I have two Maltese. I live in the South. Bea and Bella have had a terrible few months with fleas…. dozens and dozens of them every time I bathe them. I normally bathe them once a week, during the winter. This spring, I had to move that up to twice a week, and was going to start bathing them every other day - just in an effort to get those darn fleas off of them. Bea was plucking herself bald; she’d chewed sores all along her flanks, and may have permanent scars from scratching her head, they were so bad. 

I used Advantage, in addition to flea soap, to stop them. But you could literally look at the tops of their heads and see fleas crawling within hours of bathing - and me picking them off one at a time! Bea could hardly sleep for scratching. 

So, I asked the vet. She, of course, could recommend Capstar…. But I knew that was only a 24 hours solution, and a very expensive one, as well. She had a brochure in her office for COMFORTIS. I read it while waiting, and told her I would like to try it. My vet has really not had many people getting it, so she didn’t know if she could tell me, for sure, that it would work. This was on Tuesday. 

I had to buy for two sizes (Bea weights 14 lbs, and Bella only 6), and at over $70 for six months pills, EACH – so it wasn’t necessarily an inexpensive decision, but I am so glad I got them!!!! Within 30 minutes, I could see dead fleas falling off of them!! By the next morning, I couldn’t find any fleas crawling on them. And just a little while ago I finished bathing them, after five days since I gave them the pill, and there was not one flea!!!

If you are having the problems we were, I can’t recommend it enough. Granted, it’s only been five days, but to see Bea peacefully sleeping by my side is the best thing! And her sores are already starting to heal. (Bea is the elder and larger dog) And they had absolutely no adverse reaction to the pills... even with Bella being my sensitive pup. 

I figure the cost at a little over $10 a month for the pills for each dog. Advantage was costing almost $7 a month; and Capstar over $4 a day! Not counting the antibiotics and antihistamines Bea has been taking for the sores. (She’s very allergic to the fleas). I have hardwood floors, with area rugs, most of them fairly new. I use the Hartz spray around the house. I vacuum, mop, and shampoo often. Just to tell you I’ve tried to keep those devils out of the house!


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the stuff! Our vet recommended it when Farley was having a skin reaction to Advantix. It's great not having the greasy-back effect. And we've had no stomach upsets with it, even though he rarely eats a full meal at one time. We've been all over the place--parks, rest stops--and I've found one flea. It was dead. The only problem we've had is that Farley won't take it straight; it smells so strong, he puts that tiny, tiny pill on the floor and rubs himself all over it. So we had to get some cheese involved. I think he was sort of irritated that I took away his new toy!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Pat I am so very thankful that this Comfortis is working so well for our Darling Sassy gal.

I HOPE like heck that Eli Lilly will find a way to make it for dogs under five pounds. How sad that they didn't yet.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

Hi Everyone! I started Bailey and Max on Comfortis yesterday. Max is fine with it, but Bailey vomited last night and then again this morning. :smstarz: Have any of you had this happen. There has been no change in his diet, and he was acting normal. also, what do you think i should do about flea protection now? :smhelp: 

Thanks!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (emmie0527 @ Jun 2 2009, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784484


> Hi Everyone! I started Bailey and Max on Comfortis yesterday. Max is fine with it, but Bailey vomited last night and then again this morning. :smstarz: Have any of you had this happen. There has been no change in his diet, and he was acting normal. also, what do you think i should do about flea protection now? :smhelp:
> 
> Thanks![/B]


Did you give Bailey his pill with food? If not it could make his tummy upset.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

have you ever tried minksheen -- www.touchofmink.com as it is a natural flea protection especially since your baby had a reaction i would try more natural 


QUOTE (emmie0527 @ Jun 2 2009, 07:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784484


> Hi Everyone! I started Bailey and Max on Comfortis yesterday. Max is fine with it, but Bailey vomited last night and then again this morning. :smstarz: Have any of you had this happen. There has been no change in his diet, and he was acting normal. also, what do you think i should do about flea protection now? :smhelp:
> 
> Thanks![/B]


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I made sure that he ate before I gave it to him. I will look into the touch of mink. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

so, if I use comfortis for fleas and sentinel for heartworm and other inside stuff, what gets used for ticks???? Im just asking for next season. Currently we do heartguard and frontline but I would love a solution that didn't include topicals!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I know this is an old thread, but Comfortis only recently became available in Au (maybe 3 - ish months ago) .... I put H & D on it for the first time last month, and it is AWESOME!! 

We were at the vet last weekend for Harley's ear infection, and I mentioned to the vet that we just recently started using it, and told him how much I loved it ... and he kinda deflated my excitement by telling me that the other topicals have been available for years, and fleas have kinda built up a resistance to it .. and because Comfortis is so new, they (fleas) dont have a resistance to it yet, and its really only a matter of time ...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Nissa Fiona said:


> Fleas are something we've never had a problem with............probably because it's too flippin' cold for them to live here! Glad Sassy is flea free!


cold ? come and live in ireland Kim .LOL


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Confortis*



emmie0527 said:


> I made sure that he ate before I gave it to him. I will look into the touch of mink. Thanks for the comments.


 
My vet suggested breaking the pill in half and giving half in the morning and half in the afternoon or at night. He said just in case the dog has a sensitive stomach that it would help.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Comfortis can be used for smaller animals. Just have your vet contact the company for instructions. 
I switched to it a few month ago and love it.


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow that sounds great. I am taking sugar for her yearly shots in June i will ask my vet about that as well. I know what you mean about afraid of washing it off. By the way i sent a im to the administration and they have not got back with me. I have tried and tried to put a pic up but i can't get it to stick. The pics are downloaded on my pc but i can't get them to stay on sm. I would love to post some pics and tell little bit about my fluff, but i have been waiting to have a pic up. I have posted before but maybe no one seen. I can't find where to post new thread either. If anyone can help me that would be great. I love this site and would loveeeee to attend one of the dog shows. Hope to get to be friends with the ladies. Thanks for any help you might give.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey has been taking comfortis for a year now and I love it! No fleas and no nasty mess in her coat from topical applications Sophie tips the scales at barely 4 pounds and I would love to be able to use it on her. Has anyone found any info for using it on pups under 5 pounds?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Bailey has been taking comfortis for a year now and I love it! No fleas and no nasty mess in her coat from topical applications Sophie tips the scales at barely 4 pounds and I would love to be able to use it on her. Has anyone found any info for using it on pups under 5 pounds?


It can be done. Your vet just needs to call the company and they will provide instructions.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

No offense to anyone, and I am not trying to step on toes here, everyone has their own opinions on these things. I personally would not administer an oral synthetic insecticide to my dog The long-term effects simply aren't known. 

Spinosad - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When we lived in Florida we had fleas too ,not so much on the Malts but they really liked our cocker Amber...cause she's so sweet... I think those fleas looked at all the Malt hair and looked at Amber who's shaved up her upper body with a long skirt and said I'm hopping on that one...not as much fur to deal with!
I would walk her and I could swear I could see them all start jumping on,like kids in one of those balloon things full of balls at an amusement park!
I'll try the Comfortis when we go back. We don't have too much trouble w/ fleas in Ohio,we treat the yard. Usually only have trouble w/ them in Florida...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Arizona is so hot no fleas here.:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I try to keep my dogs away from sand and grass....they don't get many fleas. but I'm sure they're bound to get them at least once and then i'll panic and get all crazy. :blink: that's when I go to the vet and buy something.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I keep Capstar around, in case. Never had to use it.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I use Sentinel only from June-October. I live in Canada and those are the warmer months. I definetely feel safer to use something. Of course I prefer to use nothing at all but I am not taking any chances that's for sure when it comes to fleas.


----------

